# $1.79/Year VPS - 32MB - 1.5GB HDD



## mtwiscool

ith it getting so close to launch i want to send you a draft of the offer thread:

Hello i'm Matthew from 32MB Club and i want to tell you guys at vpsboard about our service.

The idea of 32MB Club came as we saw thread after thread of people asking for really cheap 32MB RAM VPS's and we noticed the lack of offers in this space and wanted to fill this demand.

But as i know you guys are interested in the offer so here they are:

$1.79/Year (Yes really that cheap)
32MB RAM (Extra $0.60 per year to upgrade to 128MB RAM)
16MB VSWAP
1.5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 tunneled IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
1TB bandwidth(Free upgrades with the codes from @32mbclub)
Debian 7 minimal 32bit and Centos 7 minimal 32bit (We we only help for Debian).

order now at: http://32mb.club/

Payment methods:

Bitcoin

Amazon gift code ($2.40 per year)

Locations Montreal, Canada
Datacentre: OVH BHS

If you have any questions just ask me.


----------



## Chuck

I don't see the point to pay $2.40 per year for this. LES offers much better plan for $4 a year and many locations.


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> I don't see the point to pay $2.40 per year for this. LES offers much better plan for $4 a year and many locations.


It is if you want something that is cheap then i'm your man.

And it's $1.79/year with bitcoins.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> It is if you want something that is cheap then i'm your man.
> 
> 
> And it's $1.79/year with bitcoins.


The difference between $1.79 and $4 is nothing to most people. Especially for quality.


----------



## raindog308

mtwiscool said:


> 1TB bandwidth(Free upgrades with the codes from @32mbclub)


If you mean Twitter, there are no codes there.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

"Unlimited Bandwidth" on your site, now you say 1 TB


----------



## concerto49

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> "Unlimited Bandwidth" on your site, now you say 1 TB


Think he realized the problem.


----------



## trewq

concerto49 said:


> Think he realized the problem.


A problem. That is definitely not his biggest.


----------



## mtwiscool

concerto49 said:


> Think he realized the problem.


We do offer Unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## Amitz

mtwiscool said:


> We do offer Unlimited bandwidth.


He realizes *nothing*.


----------



## josephb

mtwiscool said:


> We do offer Unlimited bandwidth.


How unlimited is it?


----------



## mikho

josephb said:


> How unlimited is it?


You can get all you want, just not at once. It will be spread out across time.


----------



## mtwiscool

josephb said:


> How unlimited is it?


Just don't be a dick.

As long as you don't use it to download torrents or dos anyone(wget over and over on the same server counts as a dos attack) you should be fine.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

mtwiscool said:


> As long as you don't use it to download torrents or dos anyone(wget over and over on the same server counts as a dos attack) you should be fine.


Says the kid known for... torrents and DDoSing people.

So, what's with the sudden increase in grammatical acuity?  You've suddenly gone from an inability to spell three letter words correctly, to full and proper spelling and punctuation.  You even used the correct situational acronym for DDoS.  Is the scam artist getting a bit upset, and forgetting to put up the 'retarded orphan' act when getting stressed?


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Says the kid known for... torrents and DDoSing people.
> 
> So, what's with the sudden increase in grammatical acuity?  You've suddenly gone from an inability to spell three letter words correctly, to full and proper spelling and punctuation.  You even used the correct situational acronym for DDoS.  Is the scam artist getting a bit upset, and forgetting to put up the 'retarded orphan' act when getting stressed?


I have been more careful in spellings before posting.

I have not ddosed anyone for years and do not torrent myself at all.

I am not retarded at all (proved by IQ test).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Don't get upset now.  Would hate to see the facade slip any further.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> Don't get upset now.  Would hate to see the facade slip any further.


They is no facade going on at all.

Now please GTFO my thread.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Of course there is - you're pretending to be an actual provider.  Which is a pretty big insult to those of us involved with real companies - and a bigger insult to this community.  Potential new members will pass through, see the crap you pull, and run for the hills without realizing that the rest of us aren't _couyons_ like you.

You can stop with the retarded act, by the way.  You've let it slip too many times now, and the _"I have been more careful in spellings before posting."_ act is pure bullshit.  Perhaps instead of trying to fake whatever.. inadequacy you have going on to try and pull sympathy, you can just stop acting like a child and take things seriously.  Perhaps then you'll find less folks willing to take the piss over the things you do.


----------



## Amitz

mtwiscool said:


> I am not retarded at all (proved by IQ test).


Even though everything within myself cries out: "SCREENSHOT OR IT DID NOT HAPPEN!", I still feel that you might be right. I have encountered a lot of very intelligent people doing stupid things in my life. Could well be that you are another one. However, this does not make you less annoying, to be honest.


----------



## Mun

@Amitz, I love you, will you be mine C=


----------



## mojeda

mtwiscool said:


> We do offer Unlimited bandwidth.


There is no such thing as unlimited bandwidth, do you mean unmeated/unmetered?


----------



## mtwiscool

mojeda said:


> There is no such thing as unlimited bandwidth, do you mean unmeated/unmetered?


We don't say a speed.


----------



## mojeda

mtwiscool said:


> We don't say a speed.


How is this relevant to what I said.

Are you saying you have infinite speed??

You can't have unlimited bandwidth, as you can only download so much in 1 month with a 100 Mbps shared port with up to 500 users.

You can have unmetered bandwidth which is to say there is no bandwidth cap on your end however they are still restricted to IO, network speed.

There is also unmeated bandwidth for vegetarian users.

You can't however offer unlimited bandwidth as it is not possible.


----------



## Kalam

mojeda said:


> There is no such thing as unlimited bandwidth, do you mean *unmeated*/unmetered?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

It says a LOT when an occassional member with 20 posts knows exactly what @mojeda meant by that.  So thanks, mtwisatool, for giving people such a FANTASTIC impression of this place.

Not bothering with the purple text since the concept of sarcasm is a bit much for him to grasp anyways.


----------



## Kalam

To be fair, I've been a professional lurker on LET and now vpsboard for just over 3 years. I'll also have been a BuyVM customer for 3 years this October.


----------



## mtwiscool

Does anyone want a review copy of the vps?


----------



## Pmadd

Sure, I'll take one. But I cannot promise a good review. Just an honest one.


----------



## D. Strout

I have one. Yeah, I know, I know, but I had to try. Don't worry, it's under a fake name because with Bitcoin, why not? Still traceable, but who cares. He doesn't have my real info to sell to random folks, so it doesn't matter.

All that aside, the VPS sucks. For one reason or another, it cannot hold an SSH connection. It drops after no more than three minutes. I thought it was memory, so I ran minstall and then installed dropbear (a real chore, took lots of tries with the connection dropping all the time), but it still happens. Aside from that (as if it wasn't enough), here's a few more gripes:


You only get _one_ IPv6 address (come on, one _IPv6?!?_)
The Feathur login link isn't sent right (have to manually add a port on to the URL)
The Feathur SSL certificate is self-signed
The billing system is BoxBill, which I've heard is buggy
These are the things that clients would know. A few things that anyone can see:


The forum is down. Even if it wasn't, I'm sure it would be _deserted_

No privacy policy (hence the fake info)
No DMCA policy (because @mtwiscool is under 18)
The website home page has a bunch of social media-type links in the bottom left corner that go nowhere
And of course the dump truck load of other things that have been mentioned by all the experienced host owners and completely ignored by @mtwiscool.


----------



## mtwiscool

D. Strout said:


> I have one. Yeah, I know, I know, but I had to try. Don't worry, it's under a fake name because with Bitcoin, why not? Still traceable, but who cares. He doesn't have my real info to sell to random folks, so it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> All that aside, the VPS sucks. For one reason or another, it cannot hold an SSH connection. It drops after no more than three minutes. I thought it was memory, so I ran minstall and then installed dropbear (a real chore, took lots of tries with the connection dropping all the time), but it still happens. Aside from that (as if it wasn't enough), here's a few more gripes:
> 
> 
> You only get _one_ IPv6 address (come on, one _IPv6?!?_)
> The Feathur login link isn't sent right (have to manually add a port on to the URL)
> The Feathur SSL certificate is self-signed
> The billing system is BoxBill, which I've heard is buggy
> These are the things that clients would know. A few things that anyone can see:
> The forum is down. Even if it wasn't, I'm sure it would be _deserted_
> No privacy policy (hence the fake info)
> No DMCA policy (because @mtwiscool is under 18)
> The website home page has a bunch of social media-type links in the bottom left corner that go nowhere
> And of course the dump truck load of other things that have been mentioned by all the experienced host owners and completely ignored by @mtwiscool.


The connection should not be dropping at all.
Please open a ticket and I will look in to it.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> The connection should not be dropping at all.
> 
> 
> Please open a ticket and I will look in to it.


Once again you completely overlook all the other issues that are outlined to you. Even by someone that is using your service.


----------



## mtwiscool

trewq said:


> Once again you completely overlook all the other issues that are outlined to you. Even by someone that is using your service.


We are looking at the biggest issue and that is someone having issues with the vps.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

So, apparently connection problems are a bigger issue than privacy.  Bravo.


----------



## mtwiscool

Aldryic C said:


> So, apparently connection problems are a bigger issue than privacy.  Bravo.


We will never sell any details of our users.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> We will never sell any details of our users.


At this stage I'm just going to assume you meant to say give as that would include selling...


----------



## mtwiscool

trewq said:


> At this stage I'm just going to assume you meant to save give as that would include selling...


We respect our users and would never give any details away useless it is needed by Law of Canada, France or the United Kingdom.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

mtwiscool said:


> We respect our users


I just about pissed myself laughing at that one.  I bet those four people can _really_ feel the respect.  Speaking of, you forgot to answer questions regarding your other inadequacies:



D. Strout said:


> You only get _one_ IPv6 address (come on, one _IPv6?!?_)
> The Feathur login link isn't sent right (have to manually add a port on to the URL)
> The Feathur SSL certificate is self-signed
> The billing system is BoxBill, which I've heard is buggy
> These are the things that clients would know. A few things that anyone can see:
> 
> 
> The forum is down. Even if it wasn't, I'm sure it would be _deserted_
> 
> No privacy policy (hence the fake info)
> No DMCA policy (because @mtwiscool is under 18)
> The website home page has a bunch of social media-type links in the bottom left corner that go nowhere
> And of course the dump truck load of other things that have been mentioned by all the experienced host owners and completely ignored by @mtwiscool.


----------



## D. Strout

I apolgize @mtwiscool - that was my mistake on the SSH connection dropping. It does drop, yes, but only because the IPv6 tunnel I use is unreliable. I realized that when trying out one of @drserver's "dirt cheap ninjas" - same thing happened. On my VPS with you, when I use the IPv_4_ address/port that I received, the connection remains stable.


----------



## toadyus

The lack of respect shown by some of the "providers / trolls" in this thread is very appalling and I will definitely be taking this into consideration when it comes time to renewing.


----------



## mojeda

toadyus said:


> The lack of respect shown by some of the "providers / trolls" in this thread is very appalling and I will definitely be taking this into consideration when it comes time to renewing.


You mean the lack of respect, because they offered valid helpful advice but were ignored so now you have a kid who doesn't know what he is doing but thinks that he is now a vps provider?


----------



## mtwiscool

Will start adding paypal after this error fixes itself:


----------



## D. Strout

Wait until tomorrow. PayPal doesn't know what time during the day you turned 18.


----------



## drmike

mtwiscool said:


> Will start adding paypal after this error fixes itself:


Oh, it's your birthday @mtwiscool ?  Happy day to you.


----------



## mtwiscool

drmike said:


> Oh, it's your birthday @mtwiscool ?  Happy day to you.


Yes it is my birthday.


----------



## mtwiscool

D. Strout said:


> Wait until tomorrow. PayPal doesn't know what time during the day you turned 18.


still not working


----------



## Chuck

What happened to this $1 deal?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1371679


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> What happened to this $1 deal?
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1371679


We would be offing it too cheap.

We would only offer $1 per year if they was more people offing cheaper prices.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> We would be offing it too cheap.
> 
> 
> We would only offer $1 per year if they was more people offing cheaper prices.


I was about to ask you to learn the basics of economics but I've already done that.


I do not understand why you would offer these services without making a profit. What's the point? Anyone would rather pay a little more and get a better service from another provider so why would you even bother with this?


----------



## mtwiscool

trewq said:


> I was about to ask you to learn the basics of economics but I've already done that.
> 
> 
> I do not understand why you would offer these services without making a profit. What's the point? Anyone would rather pay a little more and get a better service from another provider so why would you even bother with this?


I like to shack up how people do things.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

trewq said:


> I was about to ask you to learn the basics of economics but I've already done that.
> 
> 
> I do not understand why you would offer these services without making a profit. What's the point? Anyone would rather pay a little more and get a better service from another provider so why would you even bother with this?


It's short-sightedness.  It's the CC/CVPS/blahh method of "business".   Unsustainable long-term, but looks cool short-term.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> I like to shake up how people do things.


FIFY


You're not shaking up anything though. You're just wasting your money and embarrassing yourself.


I'm not trying to discourage you, it's good to have an entrepreneurial spirit but you need to learn how markets work and do some research on what the clients what.


In this case clients do not want an 18 year old with possible disabilities offering services at barely break even prices.


Rethink your business model, learn more about the market, set realistic goals for your "business" and have actual capital to start with.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

mtwiscool said:


> I like to shack up


Please don't breed.  Ever.

Now, assuming you meant _shake_ - you're still failing miserably.  You're not doing anything groundbreaking or new - you're just making an ass out of yourself in ways that have already been done, longer ago than you are old enough to remember.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan

A lot of your navigation on mobile is busto


----------



## mtwiscool

mods please update op:

Paypal now supported:

32MB is now $1.99 per year

32MB yearly is now unlimited bandwidth

new package:

128MB Yearly

$2.35Year (Yes really that cheap)
128MB RAM
16MB VSWAP
1.5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 tunneled IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
Unlimited bandwidth
Debian 7 minimal


----------



## Schultz

Do you offer dedicated IPv4's ? (if so, how much are they?)

Disipite all the negative feedback about your service; I'm interested in reviewing it.

Cheers buddy.


----------



## mtwiscool

Boxode said:


> Do you offer dedicated IPv4's ? (if so, how much are they?)
> 
> Disipite all the negative feedback about your service; I'm interested in reviewing it.
> 
> Cheers buddy.


No dedicated ip's.

If is impossible on our current server and would cost about $2.50/year for ipv4 tunnel.


----------



## drmike

mtwiscool said:


> Unlimited bandwidth


Please for the love of kittens, please stop the UNLIMITED bandwidth.  It is UNMETERED bandwidth.


----------



## mtwiscool

drmike said:


> Please for the love of kittens, please stop the UNLIMITED bandwidth.  It is UNMETERED bandwidth.


I will look into that when i'm less stressed.


----------



## mojeda

mtwiscool said:


> I will look into that when i'm less stressed.


What is there to look into? I've already brought this up over 15 days ago, there's nothing to "look into."



mojeda said:


> There is no such thing as unlimited bandwidth, do you mean unmeated/unmetered?





mojeda said:


> How is this relevant to what I said. Are you saying you have infinite speed??
> 
> You can't have unlimited bandwidth, as you can only download so much in 1 month with a 100 Mbps shared port with up to 500 users.
> 
> You can have unmetered bandwidth which is to say there is no bandwidth cap on your end however they are still restricted to IO, network speed.
> 
> There is also unmeated bandwidth for vegetarian users.
> 
> You can't however offer unlimited bandwidth as it is not possible.


----------



## Chuck

No NAT IPv4?


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> No NAT IPv4?


We only allow nat for ssh.


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> We only allow nat for ssh.


You only have 1 opened port for NAT IPv4?


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> You only have 1 opened port for NAT IPv4?


Yes due to having to keep work load down due to vary low cost of service.


----------



## Chuck

mtwiscool said:


> Yes due to having to keep work load down due to vary low cost of service.


How hard is it to open more than 1 port? It's NAT IPv4. Not like a public IPv4.


----------



## WSWD

> And don't be a dick(no abuse as you would affect other users).


Very professional thing to have on your website!!


----------



## mtwiscool

Chuck said:


> How hard is it to open more than 1 port? It's NAT IPv4. Not like a public IPv4.


when you have about 600 iptables entries it gets vary complex as we have to do it manually.

But if you want more you could open a ticket.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> when you have about 600 iptables entries it gets vary complex as we have to do it manually.
> 
> But if you want more you could open a ticket.


Do you manage all the iptables entries manually? I can not fathom why... Please explain.


----------



## mtwiscool

trewq said:


> Do you manage all the iptables entries manually? I can not fathom why... Please explain.


Feathur has no NAT for vps's at all.

And we have to ipv6 manually as well.


----------



## trewq

mtwiscool said:


> Feathur has no NAT for vps's at all.
> 
> 
> And we have to ipv6 manually as well.


So why didn't you add to it or create your own scripts? Would have/will saved you a bunch of time.


----------



## mtwiscool

trewq said:


> So why didn't you add to it or create your own scripts? Would have/will saved you a bunch of time.


Don't know how to get it to the right vps.


----------



## definedcode

mtwiscool said:


> Don't know how to get it to the right vps.


We wrote custom scripts, it does not take much to do it with Feathur even if you have no PHP knowledge but just basic programming skills.


----------



## mtwiscool

better then LES package (coming in 2 to 3 days):

512MB RAM

5GB HDD

1 shared CPU core

Unlimited Bandwidth

NAT for ssh

1 tunneled ipv6

$4.05 per year (3 euro per year)


----------



## Amitz

Listen, Dumbo - It's unmetered, not unlimited. Unlimited does not exist. And don't forget to take your pills, sweetheart.


<3,


Amitz


----------



## mtwiscool

The 512MB Yearly is now availble to order for only 3 euros per year:

http://32mb.club/

Yes this direct response to boltvm and LES.


----------



## mikho

mtwiscool said:


> better then LES package


We are all entitled to our own opinion, please list the benefits why I should buy from you instead of a LES?


----------



## mtwiscool

mikho said:


> We are all entitled to our own opinion, please list the benefits why I should buy from you instead of a LES?


I provide more RAM, Space and bandwidth for the same price.


----------



## raj

But you provide no industry reputation nor demonstrated ability to respond to simple questions


----------



## mikho

mtwiscool said:


> I provide more RAM, Space and bandwidth for the same price.


So more is always better?


How about 20 ports over IPv4.


No tunneled IPv6.


"Exotic" locations like AU and JP.


You've come a long way but not there just yet.


Continue to grow in the industry and one day you will get the reckognition that you are looking for.


----------



## Schultz

OP; you should contact Jon from GreenValueHost and apply for a job over there. Your lovely behavior on vpsBoard is exactly what GVH love and cherish.


----------



## mtwiscool

mikho said:


> So more is always better?
> 
> 
> How about 20 ports over IPv4.
> 
> 
> No tunneled IPv6.
> 
> 
> "Exotic" locations like AU and JP.
> 
> 
> You've come a long way but not there just yet.
> 
> 
> Continue to grow in the industry and one day you will get the reckognition that you are looking for.


The more ports the more chances for attack.

I don't see too much issue with a tunnel to be honest.

Exotic are so overrated to be honest with people a website in a cdn network will do the same job.


----------



## dcdan

Hi,

Could you please fix the TOS as promised? Every day or two someone sends us a ticket with a link to your TOS...


----------



## mtwiscool

dcdan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please fix the TOS as promised? Every day or two someone sends us a ticket with a link to your TOS...


Just been vary busy for the past month.

Planning a move with no idea of how to get income that fast is fucking stressful.

here is tomorrow plan:

morning sleep

1pm launch

2pm speak to somep eople about move

4pm work on infomaion for asd coin (less then 2 days to launch): https://www.altcoincalendar.info/coins/743-ASD

6:30pm dinner

7pm running outside

8pm to 3am (I will have time here to write some new TOS if i'm not too stressed tomorrow.


----------



## mikho

mtwiscool said:


> The more ports the more chances for attack.
> 
> 
> I don't see too much issue with a tunnel to be honest.
> 
> 
> Exotic are so overrated to be honest with people a website in a cdn network will do the same job.


You said it yourself in an earlier post that you expect people to buy and let the VPS stay idle.


So why would I get more space if it would only idle?


If I did decide to have a website on it (and all other customer at the same time) it would probably become useless because of the disk i/o and other factors.


From a customers point of view I buy what I need at that moment from a provider that I trust can handle it.


In this case I'm sure you are good enough to handle setup and troubleshooting potential problems but I can't trust your node.


Especially since a single user who constantly wgets a file can bring it down to its knees.


----------



## Amitz

1pm launch (Wait, what?)


1:15pm change the TOS that I have stolen from someone else


2pm do all the rest


THIS is how it should be. You are 18 now. People could cause much more stress to you if you go on stealing their intellectual properties.


----------



## mtwiscool

mikho said:


> You said it yourself in an earlier post that you expect people to buy and let the VPS stay idle.
> 
> 
> So why would I get more space if it would only idle?
> 
> 
> If I did decide to have a website on it (and all other customer at the same time) it would probably become useless because of the disk i/o and other factors.
> 
> 
> From a customers point of view I buy what I need at that moment from a provider that I trust can handle it.
> 
> 
> In this case I'm sure you are good enough to handle setup and troubleshooting potential problems but I can't trust your node.
> 
> 
> Especially since a single user who constantly wgets a file can bring it down to its knees.


The wgeting had no affect on our service what so every.

I know wget takes loads of cpu if you run it over a long time but the node can handle that and i monitor proforemce twice a day to check all is running smoothly.

As i am at last getting the customer numbers needed to break even.


----------



## raj

@Amitz  Launch to the moon!  Cuz his service is out of this world!!!!


----------



## Amitz

*lol* 


I was rather referring to the time this guy leaves the bed. 1pm? I mean...


----------



## mtwiscool

Amitz said:


> *lol*
> 
> 
> I was rather referring to the time this guy leaves the bed. 1pm? I mean...


Because i am up till vary late.


----------



## Amitz

Oh dear, this thread is like a 3-legged dog. You do not want to look at it, but somehow you cannot resist. I think I take a break for some days. The concentrated stupidity is unbearable.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko

mtwiscool said:


> Just been vary busy for the past month.
> 
> Planning a move with no idea of how to get income that fast is fucking stressful.
> 
> here is tomorrow plan:
> 
> morning sleep
> 
> 1pm launch
> 
> 2pm speak to somep eople about move
> 
> 4pm work on infomaion for asd coin (less then 2 days to launch): https://www.altcoincalendar.info/coins/743-ASD
> 
> 6:30pm dinner
> 
> 7pm running outside
> 
> 8pm to 3am (I will have time here to write some new TOS if i'm not too stressed tomorrow.


No one gives a fuck if you're busy. You stole someone's item, they're being extremely lenient as to not immediately take legal actions against you and you're putting it at the last of your priorities...

Being stressed is also no excuse, @dcdan, you should take legal actions against him.

You didn't even fucking apologize to him


----------



## mtwiscool

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> No one gives a fuck if you're busy. You stole someone's item, they're being extremely lenient as to not immediately take legal actions against you and you're putting it at the last of your priorities...
> 
> Being stressed is also no excuse, @dcdan, you should take legal actions against him.
> 
> You didn't even fucking apologize to him


You only seam to post to go after me.

If you seen whats fucking going on in my life you would know.

I need to be doing things one at a time.


----------



## AshleyUK

Why are two of your plans show in $ and one in Euros on your website..


----------



## mtwiscool

AshleyUK said:


> Why are two of your plans show in $ and one in Euros on your website..


It is a direct price to boltvm and LES.


----------

